# My Trek



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

2010 Trek 2.3 Alpha - My first road bike.

Shimano 105 group in black including brakes.
Shimano 105 5610-L Pedals. 

It was between '09 Madone 4.5 and 2.3. The Madone had chips all over after a final inspection as it was the last one in my size and had been demo'd since last summer. I got the 2.3 for $1600 and change with the pedals and Shimano R086-L shoes and was brand new. Overall I'm a happy camper and have already almost hit the 1/2 century on the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you look at the 2010 Fisher Ion? I really am surprised Trek dropped the carbon stays for 2010... but the paint is nice.


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

There was no ion in stock yet. I bought my bike from an official Trek Superstore. Most cycling enthusiasts I know say carbon stays don't matter much. I didn't feel/notice a difference with the '09 2.3 with carbon stays and the '10 2.3 w/o carbon stays.

I saw the specs of the Ion. The Tiagra group is retailing for approx.$1400. The 105 set was retailing for $2k. The color wasn't too appealing as well. 

The components, graphics, and the fit/feel were what solidified my decision. This is my first road bike so I didn't need the best. I will ride this bike down for the next couple of years and eventually step up to a 5 series or P1 madone.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*ride quality of the 2.3*

how does your 2.3 feel over bumps? how well can you launch when doing sprints? does the rear end feel solid when turning and does the front wheel track well in corners? do you get a lot of vibrations from the road traveling up the frame? im looking at the 2.3 vrs the 4.5 right now. did you get a chance to ride the 4.5? did the carbon frame ride better than the 2.3? sorry for all the questions but im stuck between an 2.3 with 105/ultegra and a 4.5 with 105/ultegra.

thanks

karl


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

karlmichael said:


> how does your 2.3 feel over bumps? how well can you launch when doing sprints? does the rear end feel solid when turning and does the front wheel track well in corners? do you get a lot of vibrations from the road traveling up the frame? im looking at the 2.3 vrs the 4.5 right now. did you get a chance to ride the 4.5? did the carbon frame ride better than the 2.3? sorry for all the questions but im stuck between an 2.3 with 105/ultegra and a 4.5 with 105/ultegra.
> 
> thanks
> 
> karl


It's his first road bike.

Do you think some newb can actually give you qualified answers to your questions?


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*very helpful post...thanks*

ya he might have some insight into how the bike rides. i do understand that his time in the saddle is limited. thanks for you post and your views ??????

karl 

keep on riding


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

ewitz said:


> Do you think some *newb* can actually give you qualified answers to your questions?


I've been riding bikes for over 2 decades. I highly doubt that I'd be a newb.:thumbsup: 

As of today I've ridden over the century mark on my bike. I'll answer to the best of my abilities...



karlmichael said:


> how does your 2.3 feel over bumps?


It's pretty smooth and I have strong control going over cobble stone areas and bumpy roads.



karlmichael said:


> how well can you launch when doing sprints?


Not sure about this one but I ride in a newer neighbor hood to practice sprints. There is fresh tarmac so it's really smooth. I can hit 27mph from a rolling start in about 100-115ft. I don't know if that's fast or slow.



karlmichael said:


> does the rear end feel solid when turning and does the front wheel track well in corners?


I've made turns at 15+mph and have not felt the bike give way. Then again this is on smooth tarmac.



karlmichael said:


> do you get a lot of vibrations from the road traveling up the frame?


Vibrations are almost immune to me since I'm so used to it coming from mtb. However between a carbon and the 2.3 the carbon has less on bumpier roads. I never really notice vibes unless the roads are really that bad.



karlmichael said:


> im looking at the 2.3 vrs the 4.5 right now. did you get a chance to ride the 4.5?


I was in the same boat '10 2.3 vs '09 4.5. 4.5 was a new but a demo'd to death. There were small chips on the frame vs the 2.3 which no was has ridden and was immaculate. Since it was my first road bike I decided to go with aluminum. I was in the process of learning clipless and didn't want to have a first fall on a carbon. Maybe 2yrs from now I'll get a 2012 true madone oclv black or red or what ever it is in the future.



karlmichael said:


> did the carbon frame ride better than the 2.3?


Depends what you mean by better. Smoother yes. However the braking and shifting on the 2.3 was a lot better in my eyes (full 105 even brakes). The 4.5 had 105 shifters/fd, ultegra rd, but generic brakes. It must have been worn out from all the demo rides. 

Good luck on your decision. I know I made the right decision and couldn't be happier. I'm averaging about 30mi. per ride now and can't wait to get my first century on it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

TerranATG said:


> I've been riding bikes for over 2 decades. I highly doubt that I'd be a newb.:thumbsup:
> 
> As of today I've ridden over the century mark on my bike. I'll answer to the best of my abilities...


100 miles in three weeks.

Not only are you a newb, you are a lazy one at that.


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

ewitz said:


> 100 miles in three weeks.
> 
> Not only are you a newb, you are a lazy one at that.


Oh no...the little elitist troll hiding behind his computer feels offended because I called him out. LMAO. 

My fitness goals are different than yours and you call me lazy? I'm sorry that you probably only ride your bike and do nothing else. Yet you compare the mileage I've done vs what you expect it to be. I never called myself a true _road_ cyclist, it's just something I decided to pick up in lieu of mtb, weight training, and other activities. 

So go back to your little cave :lol: and keep the comments to yourself.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

TerranATG said:


> My fitness goals are different than yours and you call me lazy?


+1 on that. I like cycling but spend as much time swimming and running. Anyway, I have a full carbon 5200 trek and and a full aluminum (including front fork) 1200 trek. Both are just fine....


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Enjoy the Bike!*

Enjoy your bike. I appreciate the fact people are excited when they get a new bike. I am one of those persons who only rides a road bike for exercise. Nonetheless, it's a nice bike and welcome to the road bike club. 



TerranATG said:


> Oh no...the little elitist troll hiding behind his computer feels offended because I called him out. LMAO.
> 
> My fitness goals are different than yours and you call me lazy? I'm sorry that you probably only ride your bike and do nothing else. Yet you compare the mileage I've done vs what you expect it to be. I never called myself a true _road_ cyclist, it's just something I decided to pick up in lieu of mtb, weight training, and other activities.
> 
> So go back to your little cave :lol: and keep the comments to yourself.


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice ride! I love the black 105 group.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

That is a beautiful bike and I appreciate you sharing the photos and riding impressions. I have only been looking at the Madones, but I can't believe how nice that 2.3 looks. You found a great, enjoy.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*i got my new madone*

i was able to get a 4.7 madone. last years model with full ultrega for 2040 from my lbs. i was looking at the 2.3 due to price but once my lbs gave me that offer i told the wife that i had had had to get this bike. so far the ride is so nice but im having to take it easy until my shoulder heals and im finished with physical therpy. i cant wait to open it up with this bike. here is a pic

karl

keep on riding


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

I went with the new 2.1 I used to ride mountain bikes several years ago and decided. I had all intentions of getting the 1.2 when I went to the shop, it was about half the price of the 2.1 and I wanted to make sure I was going to enjoy cycling. Well, I've got the fever and while I'd love to have a carbon bike. ( I made the mistake of picking one of the lbs workers bikes when he was adjusting my bike). wow, what a difference but that is something that will happen in a year or two....... maybe. I'll prolly just remove all the components off my bike and buy a frame. 

the only complaint I have is the seat that came on it, I thought I would give it a chance to see if I could get used to it, but its just not happening. I was wondering if anyone else was having problems with this. I've been riding for about a month now, should I give it more time or start shopping for another seat?


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

JB is your 2.1 a 2010? If so it has the same Bontrager R1 seat as mine. After my first 30mi.+ ride I haven't noticed the seat. You might just need time getting used to it or adjusting it so that your sit bones are position correctly on the saddle. You may need to make adjustments.

KARL that is and awesome deal on the 4.7. I almost bought a 4.5 for ~$1700. I decided this was my first bike and aluminum has come a long way. My bike weighs under 19lbs. I really wanted a carbon but will buy a alpha black/red carbon when I'm ready for the step up.
Grats and enjoy the ride. I know I have.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*the Seat is evil*

i did 19 miles the first day out on thur, 39 miles on saterday, 57 miles on sunday, and today i did 38 miles to and from school. my first week i have over 150 miles on my madone. my ass is killing me. i wear shorts with pads but it might be the seat has to break in? im going to try to move the seat up an cm or 2 cm and try to tilt it a few degree forward to see if that helps. 
i live in southern calf and i got caught in a small rain shower. it sucked because with fresh rain the roads are extra slick and i really wanted to bomb a hill on the way back from school. i got out at 9pm so there is no way ill bomb a wet road at night. so far my max speed is only 42. glad you hear your getting out and riding. i see a lot of guys out in calf who have 6 thousand bikes and seems to only ride on the weekends. i have a duel light set for my night rides. that way i can always get a ride in. the wife tends to get in the way of riding somes times..lol lol

karl

keep on riding


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, nice bike!

BTW, don't dignify the negative people you meet on this forum as "elitist"...they are simply a**holes. They are the reason I don't frequent this forum very much. It is a shame really that we have to put up with that, but Zac put it right...use the ignore button, which BTW, I haven't found yet. So, I don't participate much.

Keep riding, as we need more like you!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I like. Back in 2006, I chose the Pilot 2.1 aluminum over the Pilot 5.0 carbon because I could not justify the price difference for the ride difference. There was a difference between the two but I couldn't honestly say the carbon was much better than the aluminum. Three years later and I have not regretted buying the aluminum version.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

here's a pic of my trek 2.1 in case anyone hasn't seen them yet. I haven't seen any pics on here.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That is a well spec'd bike for the money. I like the black with silver/blue accents.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks acckids. I love it. I know alot of people think I bought it just for the name, but it really is a great bike, especially for the money.


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

jbrinkley0826 said:


> thanks acckids. I love it. I know alot of people think I bought it just for the name, but it really is a great bike, especially for the money.


People can say all they want about "the name", but in the end they know it's a solid bike. I think the only people that don't like the 4 letters on our bikes are the so called "elitists". If LA won 7 tours on any other bike the same will probably be said for that brand as well.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*Why the old style wheels?*



jbrinkley0826 said:


> here's a pic of my trek 2.1 in case anyone hasn't seen them yet. I haven't seen any pics on here.


jbrinkely0826 - I have seen several 2010 2.1s at my local Trek Dealers, but they all had then new for 2010 non-paired spoke wheels. Any idea why your bike has the older and discontinued paired spoke wheels?


----------



## hootie981 (Aug 10, 2009)

jbrinkley0826 said:


> here's a pic of my trek 2.1 in case anyone hasn't seen them yet. I haven't seen any pics on here.


+1...nice bike! I bought one this past weekend, but I'm going to have to wait a while before it comes in. My size (62) is backordered until January!! Hopefully it'll come in sooner than that... I guess it takes a while for the ship to come across the pacific. :frown5:


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (Sep 17, 2009)

gtpharr said:


> jbrinkely0826 - I have seen several 2010 2.1s at my local Trek Dealers, but they all had then new for 2010 non-paired spoke wheels. Any idea why your bike has the older and discontinued paired spoke wheels?


I don't know why, they have another 2.1 and it has the paired wheels like mine. I wasn't even aware they discontinued them. I'm not to worried about them now, I'll prolly be putting some better wheels on later. These will be fine for now though.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a '08 2.3 WSD that I love. I put 2000 miles on it in under 4 months. 2008 is the only year Trek made the 2.3 in the 43cm frame.

I just bought a 2.1 WSD ('09 floor model) at a great price as a back-up bike because I can't be assured Trek will not discontinue the 43cm frame size. No other manufacturer even tries to fit us "vertically challenged" males.


----------

